# Could it be wrong?



## JLav (Mar 11, 2003)

I took a digital pregnancy test this morning and it said "not pregnant." I am 5 days late and have no signs of PMS (I usually bloat, breakout and get crabby). I've been trying to keep track of my ovulation and it seems that I ovulated later than usual...would that make a big difference? I tend to have pretty long cycles...31-33 days. I just want to know if a digital test can be wrong when I'm already late.
Anyone else have this happen?


----------



## Amberlyn (Aug 5, 2004)

I think, I may be wrong, but I believe they say.. the second half of your cycle doesnt change much.... So if you ovulated late... persay 7 days later than normal.. your period would be approximately 7 days later.. if I am understanding this correctly. HTH


----------



## Satori (Jan 30, 2003)

If you O'd late then yes AF will be just as late







Say you O'd 5 days late then expect AF to be 5 days late.


----------



## JLav (Mar 11, 2003)

That makes sense!! I should really be keeping better track of my cycles. I'm trying not to let myself get too stressed out about it. I just want to be pregnant sooo bad! I think I O'd almost 2 weeks late, but I could be wrong.
Why don't we come with a manual!!


----------



## Satori (Jan 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JLav*
Why don't we come with a manual!!


We do







Its called TCOYF


----------



## Amberlyn (Aug 5, 2004)

to TCOYF~!!!!!!!


----------



## JLav (Mar 11, 2003)

Sounds like I need to buy a copy of that...I'll see if Amazon has it!
Thanks!


----------



## Mamid (Nov 7, 2002)

DP sold my copy of TCOYF to the second hand bookstore in a flury of bookselling. He now has to buy me a replacement copy PRONTO.

Thank goodness that I have the computer program....


----------



## JLav (Mar 11, 2003)

Still no AF...I took another pregnancy test today and this one showed a faint line...very visable but still faint. I think I'm going to have to take another one before I'm really convinced! I don't want to get too excited...but I am!! A faint line counts, doesn't it?


----------



## Satori (Jan 30, 2003)

A line is a line! Congrats!


----------



## Amberlyn (Aug 5, 2004)

Yep from what the wise ladies of MDC say,.. a line is a line... YAYYYYYYY for you! Keep us posted!


----------



## JLav (Mar 11, 2003)

I took another pregnancy test a week or so ago and the line was much darker, not as dark as the control line, but darker than the last one!!! Now I have just another quick question....I'm trying to figure out my edd and it's not going well. I know the first day of my last period, but I think I ovulated late. Plus, I didn't test positive until I was almost 2 weeks late. So, what's the best way to figure out an edd?


----------



## Satori (Jan 30, 2003)

Are you by chance charting?


----------



## Amberlyn (Aug 5, 2004)

Congrats JLav! I see your due in June~!! YAYY for you!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JLav (Mar 11, 2003)

I never got around to charting...since AF came back after DS was born it's been a little irregular. When my husband and I decided to start ttc'ing I was planning on keeping better track of everything...I guess there isn't time for that! It only took one cycle to get pregnant! I used the wheel thingy and figured my "due date" to be around late June, maybe even early July. According to the first day of my last period I'd be 7 weeks.


----------



## Galatea (Jun 28, 2004)

Yeah, but if you think you O'ed late, then you are not as far along. Also, even if you didn't O late, it is far better to make your due date later than you think, both for your own sanity and so that some misguided health provider tries to induce you for being past term.

My mom always had long cycles and so they told her I was due Feb. 5th based on her LMP, and even though she told them that she didn't ovulate/conceive until later than they said, they wouldn't listen. I didn't come until Feb. 25th (3 weeks late!). She wasn't worried, though, and this was the 70s when people weren't getting induced right and left.

In fact, were I you, I might even lie about my LMP to any healthcare provider. So, if you got your period on Sept. 7th, I'd maybe even say the 15th or 20th.

Yay on being pregnant! A line is a line is a line...


----------



## Amberlyn (Aug 5, 2004)

I agree with Lilli.. cause you didnt get pregnant the first day of your LMP. It was the day you ovualted.. I would say about 2 weeks after... so count yourself at like 5 weeks.. Otherwise... whats gonna happen.. is your gonna feel like your two weeks more pregnant the whole time.. which is fun and games until that baby is due!! LOL!


----------



## JLav (Mar 11, 2003)

That's what I was thinking, I was 2 weeks "over due" with baby #1, so I wouldn't want my midwife thinking I was further along than I am!!
I'm so sad, my midwife closed her practice and retired a couple months after my son was born last year







So, I have to find someone new.


----------



## Amberlyn (Aug 5, 2004)

I would jump over to the Wash/Id/Oregon FYT forum (if you havent already been) and get some refferals for your area


----------

